# Amilie!!



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

on the 18/11/2008

Black (tan?) variegated X Champagne (sort of broken - he's only got one tiny dot of white)

around 11 babies, not really looked yet as mum is slightly flighty so don't want to disturb till the weekend at least.

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They where born the day before Melody had her babies 

ooooo can't wait to see the babies 

Congrates


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

taken down from 11 to 7.... 6 does and a buck. [taken from 6 does and 5 bucks]. looks like i have 4 marked ones, 2 black[?] one and 1 white[?] one!

the 4 marked ones [3 does and a buck]









and all together









chuffed, theyre so cutee!!! The pic was taken the day after i culled, and the difference in size just in that one day was amazing!

vi x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Is the mum the one you got from Lee (Black Vari?)
My Black Vari from Lee has fathered a lovely litter of LH's
These are the does at a few days old.








And about 3 weeks?








This is one of the does now.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awwww! really lovely, yes Amilie was the one from lee  does that make our babies cousines? 

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such lovely babies you have there Vi, I better get pictures of my babies up while I remember lol.

MJ
x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes cousines, how cute :lol:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are lovely! *steals*


----------

